# Poor fish



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-odd/20091110/US.ODD.Airport.Aquarium.Crash/


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

wow thats gotta suck for the airport. 90% dead. poor, poor, fishies


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I wonder what they did to save the other 10% of the fish.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

What would you do if you saw that happen?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Bmlbytes, they used CPR on the fish that survived....or should I say, Sea P R ...lol


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> What would you do if you saw that happen?


I would grab any container I could find, scoop up some of the water that came out, and try to grab as many fish as I could.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

make sure you get a good grip on that lo vulpinnis...lol


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Very funny BV77. I would prolly do that too...except I would probably hid it in my suitcase and take them home if I had sufficient tankage.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, okay. From the sound of it I thought maybe a planeload of fish had crashed.


----------

